
Handy courses and write-ups on how to get started w/ docker - anacleto
Here&#x27;s a little list of useful learning material about Docker I put together for myself, hope it&#x27;s worth even for you.<p>Getting started with Docker (course) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;cloud-computing&#x2F;courses&#x2F;getting-started-with-docker<p>Docker: advanced concepts (course) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;cloud-computing&#x2F;courses&#x2F;docker-advanced-concepts&#x2F;<p>Official Docker Guidebook (guidebook)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kencochrane&#x2F;docker-guidebook<p>Continuous integration with Docker Deployments: the players (write-up) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;continuous-integration&#x2F;<p>Continuous Integration with Docker deployments – Part 2 (write-up) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;continuous-integration-docker&#x2F;<p>Orchestrating Docker (Ebook)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.geekbooks.me&#x2F;book&#x2F;view&#x2F;orchestrating-docker<p>Docker security: making sure you get it right (write.up)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;docker-security-get-right&#x2F;<p>Developing With Docker At 500px, Part One (write-up)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.500px.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;09&#x2F;10&#x2F;developing-with-docker-at-500px-pt1.html
======
kordless
> I put together for myself

I built a Slackbot that pulls submitted articles off HN Search and puts them
in a channel. I've seen other Cloud Academy "posts" like this in here over the
past month. I would say that these guides are part of what your company
offers, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but saying you put it together
for yourself seems a bit disingenuous. Try posting some decent content - that
works a lot better around here than just continuing to post the same stuff
over and over.

